# Mac Pro Boot With Tiger?



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

I am seriously considering buying a Mac Pro .... If at all possible, I would like to be able to dual boot, with Leopard or Tiger. Is it possible to boot a Mac Pro with Tiger, from an internal HD or external FW HD? If there is no way possible to boot a Mac Pro from Tiger, is there an emulator that will allow me to run most (or all?) of my old apps that Ive been running on my iBook G4 1Ghz (running Tiger)? Thanks.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Most of your old apps should run fine in Leopard.

Yes you can boot from an external FW HD.


----------



## vja4Him (May 3, 2006)

Have you tried booting the Mac Pro from an external HD (from Tiger)? Several people have said that the Mac Pro will not boot in Tiger at all .....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it a specific app that you have that will only run in 10.4?


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Unless you have a very specific reason to run Tiger, then just go with Leopard. Mac OS X, unlike Windows, actually _improves_ with each release.


----------

